# Ennio Morricone



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I've had to open a thread about this man since I love so much his music to the level I can't describe with words. His talent for melody, for 'heaviness of emotions' if that phrase makes any sense to you... his experimental music and conventional music. I really believe that he's not only true artist, but one of the best, if not best composer of 20-th century. 
Since 1961. he has done music for more than 500 TV shows and movies. I have more than 400 of his soundtracks. His creativity literally left me sepachless. I probably discovered him some 10 years ago (even though I was aware about some of his compositions). He is also so versatile and I don't know is he still making music for movies since I can't find anything new on internet since 2008. But obviously he was probably the movie composer with longest career of over half century. He made music for Italian movies mostly since he's italian.. french movies, USA movies, etc. 
Some of his more fast compositions sounds somehow neurotic that I actualy really like.

I will not put now thousands of links to his music, but I would like to put some videos with completely different styles of music, so that his versatility can be noticable. Some more and some less popular compositions.







































































What are your favorite Morricone's scores? I could add links here whole day and night.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I probably wouldn't listen to him on his own, but he did some great work. I couldn't find it on youtube to save my life, but he did some wicked jazz fusion for The Bird With the Crystal Plumage. I was floored when I realized "that spaghetti western guy did this?"

and some other repetitive sentences that begin with "I"


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I probably wouldn't listen to him on his own, but he did some great work. I couldn't find it on youtube to save my life, but he did some wicked jazz fusion for The Bird With the Crystal Plumage. I was floored when I realized "that spaghetti western guy did this?"


Sure, he did so many things with music, but always added his originality and his own touch. Here is some stuff from soundtrack you mentioned:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Actually, he is much more than 'spaghetti western guy'. He also didn't like to be remembered by that since he only made music for few spaghetti westerns and music for hundreds of other movies.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

nikola said:


> Actually, he is much more than 'spaghetti western guy'. He also didn't like to be remembered by that since he only made music for few spaghetti westerns and music for hundreds of other movies.


I know. My implication was he had a wide scope


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I know. My implication was he had a wide scope


I love his music for 'La Piovra' TV show... he made so much great and scary music for few seasons of that show.
Also, 'Marco Polo' soundtrack is very good too.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Some stuff from La Piovra...


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Italian version


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are also another aspects of Morricone:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Not so popular, but one of my favorite by Morricone:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Some great stuff too:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Morricone for the world!

I like his most famous music from his movies:

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
For a Few Dollars More
A Fistful of Dynamite
My Name Is Nobody Buona Fortuna, Jack (Bonus Track)
Moses the Lawgiver
Metello
The Sicilian Clan the Sicilian Clan
The Life and Times of David Lloyd George Chi Mai
Lady Caliph
Gabriels Oboe the Mission
Once Upon a Time in America Cokey's Song
Maddalena Come Maddalena
The Professional Le Vant, Le Cri (Bonus Track)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I probably wouldn't listen to him on his own, but he did some great work. I couldn't find it on youtube to save my life, but he did some wicked jazz fusion for The Bird With the Crystal Plumage. I was floored when I realized "that spaghetti western guy did this?"


I really liked that one, and I remember that I had thought something similar. A Lizard in a Woman's Skin is another movie with a similar style.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

norman bates said:


> I really liked that one, and I remember that I had thought something similar. A Lizard in a Woman's Skin is another movie with a similar style.







psychodelic


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's my favorite 5 soundtracks by Ennio Morricone (I'll post album images since this thread already spends enough time loading with all these youtube video attachments):


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, those are some 'mad' Morricone soundtracks 
It's hard for me to pick most favorite stuff since he was almost always great and versatile. Considering soundtracks, I guess that he was most creative in 1961-1991 era and after that he became somehow less inspired, but still there was such big quantity of his soundtracks even since 90's that there were always possible to find many great stuff.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, I've learned how to make small videos, so they will load more quickly I guess


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

nikola said:


> Considering soundtracks, I guess that he was most creative in 1961-1991 era and after that he became somehow less inspired...


Hi, nikola:

You've cast a wider net than I would regarding Morricone's "prime" period.
My own observations are that Ennio's innovative peak reigned from about 1966 through 1975.
Morricone's mid-1960s scores started the modernistic ball rolling - so to speak - for items such as I PUGNI IN TASCA (the percussion ensemble with voices recall Luigi Dallapiccola's _Canti di Prigionia_) and the writing for woodwinds in LA RESA DEI CONTI sounds like Edgard Varese in the desert. 

Morricone got more avant-garde with Elio Petri's 1968 UN TRANQUILLO POSTO DI CAMPAGNA and this facet of Morricone lent itself very well to the imminent surge in 1969/1970 of Italian _giallo_ genre flicks (of which I think the year 1971 was Morricone's very zenith of creativity).
The uncompromising Morricone 'sound' still went along strong up through 1975 with outstanding efforts for movies such as MACCHIE SOLARI, IL POLIZIOTTO DELLA BRIGATA CRIMINALE, & IL GIUSTIZIERE (pictured above) and TV's MOSES.

However, I fall off the Morricone band wagon regarding his scores from 1976 onwards. Both IL DESERTO DEI TARTARI and *1900* usher in, for me, a watered-down & less confrontational Morricone sound world. And I'm impervious to the much-lauded DAYS OF HEAVEN, too.

The mid-1990s witnessed a marginal increase in Morricone's exposure via Hollywood productions directed by Mike Nichols (WOLF) and Barry Levinson (DISCLOSURE), but, by year 2001 or so, mainstream audiences 1) began to desire sound designs with electronic droning and pop rhythms to accompany the orchestral film score, and 2) preferred that the idosyncratic harmonies and instrumental sounds by the likes of Maurice Jarre and E.M. be relegated to the moth-balled catacombs of yesteryear.

Ennio is still with us, as is Armando Trovajoli and Roman Vlad, but his Hollywood career is over. It's over for many of Morricone's generational contemporaries, like Johnny Mandel and Laurence Rosenthal and Michel Legrand and Lalo Schifrin and Richard Rodney Bennett ... and ... Jean *Prodromides*!

Only the clout of John Williams can carry the old Hollywood torch onwards...


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

It always seemed to me that his work from mid 70's is somehow less inspired than earlier and after that. I could never ignore his 80's era with some more new, but still familiar Morricone with great music for La Piovra, Copkiller, La Professionel, Le Marginal, Secret of Sahara, Marco Polo, etc. 
Though, his was for sure most creative in 1966-1972 era where he made probably more than 100 soundtracks and where most of them were really brilliant what is surprising considering such great amount of work in such short period. 

I also don't like that much 1900 and similar newer soundtracks. Well, I guess that it's hard to keep creativity on highest level for half century. Even though, his amount of creativity was far greater than it seems possible at all. I really don't know any musician who was so creative and who made a hundreds or even thousands brilliant and unique music pieces.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I mostly remember Ennio for his work on this cheesefest starring Sean Connery's brother Neil:






Also goes by the name Operation Double 007.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

So, Crudblud, you never watched 'Once upon a time in America' or 'Misison to Mars', or 'Malena' or 'The Mission' or 'The Good the Bad and the Ugly' or 'Casualties of War' ??? 
I've never watched this OK Connery, but I do have soundtrack.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I have watched them, but they don't stick in my mind as much as the patently bizarre concept of Operation Double 007. Well, except The Good the Bad and the Ugly, which is one of my favourite films, but generally I'm not a huge Morricone fan.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Where is 'dislike' button? :lol:
Ok.... I'll forgive you... after all, I'm merciful


----------

